# Kids



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For those with no children - this is totally hysterical! 
For those who already have children past this age - this is hilarious. 
For those who have children at this age - this is not funny. 
For those who have children nearing this age - this is a warning. 
For those who have not yet had children - this is a form of birth control!

The following came from an anonymous Mother in Austin, Texas: "Things I've learned from my Children (honest & no kidding):"

1. A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 3 bedroom house about 
4 inches deep.

2. If you spray hair spray on a nylon duster and then run over it with roller skates / blades, they can ignite.

3. A 3-year olds voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded restaurant.

4. If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong enough to rotate a 42 pound boy wearing Batman underwear and Superman cape.

It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread paint on all four walls of a large room.

5. You should not throw balls up when the ceiling fan is on, using the ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can then hit a ball a long way.

6. The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a ball hit by a ceiling fan.

7. When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh," it's already too late.

8. Brake fluid mixed with Bleach makes smoke, and lots of it.

9. A six-year old can start a fire with a flint rock even though a 36-year old man says it can only be done in the movies.

10. Certain bits of Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year old.

11. Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence.

12. Super glue is forever.

13. No matter how much Jelly you put in a swimming pool you still can't walk on water.

14. Pool filters do not like Jelly.

15. VCR's do not eject toasted sandwiches even though TV commercials show they do.

16. Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.

17. Marbles in petrol tanks make lots of noise when driving and very expensive to remove.

18. You probably do not want to know what that smell really is.

19. Always look in the oven before you turn it on. Plastic toys do not like ovens.

20. The average response time for the fire brigade is about 20 minutes.

21. The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms dizzy.

22. It will, however, make cats dizzy.

23. Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.

24. The mind of a 6-year old is a wonderful and amassing thing. True 
story: 
One day the infant school teacher was reading the story of the Three Little Pigs to her class. 
She came to the part of the story where the first pig was trying to accumulate the building materials for his home. 
She read," ..And so the pig went up to the man with the wheelbarrow full of straw and said, "Pardon me sir, but may I have some of that straw to build my house?'"

The teacher paused then asked the class, "And what do you think that man said?" 
One little boy raised his hand and said, "I think he said...'Holy xxxxx! 
A talking pig!'" 
The teacher was unable to teach for the next 10 minutes.

25. 60% of men who read this will try mixing the bleach and brake fluid (Well I thought about trying this one)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LMFCO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was thinking... I'm fairly sure I've got some old brake fluid...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Truly wonderful.

But, bleach, what's this bleach stuff? I've got some DOT 2 brake fluid that needs using. Do they sell this bleach at Halfords?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I am one of that 60% you mentioned!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Worth the bump for #24


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I feel an experiment coming on :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

silkman said:


> I am one of that 60% you mentioned!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did it work :lol:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

This can lead to childish behaviour.

http://trumpdonald.org/


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Edinburra said:


> This can lead to childish behaviour.
> 
> http://trumpdonald.org/


Brilliant, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

